# What to expect at early 6 wk scan?



## trimbleton (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm booked in for an early scan on friday. I will (by my OPK calculations) be 6wks and 2 days. I'm already the most apprehensive person ever, so just wondring what to except.

Would it be foolish to detect a heart beat. I have read several articles some say you will, some say you won't?? I really just want the nurses to lookat the scan and tell me everything is okay. If there is no heart beat how will they know??

Look forward to your response


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It does vary as to what they will see at this stage.  I was lucky enough to see a hb at 6w2d, but I know people that still didn't see one until 7 weeks.  They MAY see one, but it doesn't mean that there is anything wrong if they don't.  They will be looking to see that there is a yolk sac, and a fetal pole, and as long as they are there, that is a good sign.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## trimbleton (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Just to let you know went for the scan today. Everything seems fine. A Heartbeat was pointed out (allthough I wouldn't have had a clue as it is so difficult to make out) The early formation of the spinal cord was also present. Measurement was 14.3mm. And that apparently puts be at 8 weeks not 6wks2days as I thought?!!! I'm not convinced by the EDD but we will see.

Thanks for your earlier advice.

XX


----------

